# Photo of the Month - September '09 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2009)

Like all things this month, this is a little later than normal, however, here, at last, is the September PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of September 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## polymoog (Sep 13, 2009)

Saw a lovely beach scene today in the Landscape and Cityscape threads 

Milky Waters by jaharris1001


----------



## CW Jones (Sep 18, 2009)

Star Charts by o|||||||0


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 26, 2009)

Zeckson 
*Beauty Portraits: Yok @ Tamarina Resort*
Photo #4


----------



## TheDutchMan (Oct 5, 2009)

Connemara Ireland. Photo by: Niels van Zoeren


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 5, 2009)

@ TheDutchMan:

Would I be right in thinking this is your own photograph? If so, you need to read the rules. Otherwise please provide a link to the thread you found this image in.

Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow.  Thank you CW Jones.

My first nomination.  

I am honored.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheDutchMan (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> @ TheDutchMan:
> 
> Would I be right in thinking this is your own photograph? If so, you need to read the rules. Otherwise please provide a link to the thread you found this image in.
> 
> Thanks



Jep. its my own. I see now that i needed to post it somewhere else first. sry


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2009)

TheDutchMan said:


> Jep. its my own. I see now that i needed to post it somewhere else first. sry



I think you missed the point slightly - *you are not allowed to nominate your own work* - any clearer?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2009)

Nominations for September 09 are closed, as is this thread. The spammers seem to be finding this one a bit of a favourite.


----------

